# Grinders for mobile coffee = with a generator cart



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

I've found it a little hard to see much information about grinders that are a good fit for mobile coffee, without just going for something relatively basic. So without checking each grinder individually I thought I'd check if people have seen info on it, or have suggestions.

I currently have a Mythos One so I believe that draws quite a bit of electricity to start the motor (from memory it's an 800w motor and when they start can draw even more than that). I've generally been on mains power up till now.

So wonder if I needed to use a generator more regularly - are their better alternatives for that case. Ideally keeping quality pretty high, cost low and motor watts lower too (or whatever the thing that would keep my overall and peak electricity lower) - not too much to ask right?


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Bigger generator, basically.


----------



## Terranova (Feb 15, 2014)

jlarkin said:


> are their better alternatives for that case. Ideally keeping quality pretty high, cost low and motor watts lower too (or whatever the thing that would keep my overall and peak electricity lower) - not too much to ask right?


We are running every grinder with 12v, not sure if that works for you, but that would be a normal car battery.

You could get a cheap Versalab for $1200US, invest another 600€ or so and you have a good single doser.


----------



## Junglebert (Jan 7, 2019)

We use gennys at work now that are big LIon batteries with chargers attached, great for quick, big drains, and totally silent.


----------

